# DotNetNuke,MS Web Application Installer and SQL Express



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

Everything is on my local PC which is running Vista Ultimate, using IIS7
I have made a database in SQL called DotNetNuke. 
Then I open MS WAI and click to instal DNN.

When it comes to Configuring it and typing in the Database Server Name, Username and password, Admin U/name and P/word, And Database Name, this is what I input: (The field off screen is just confirm password)








I'm not sure about the Admin Username and password so I just used the User ones.

Click next and this error message comes up:
"We are unable to connect to the SQL Database on 'localhost'. Please ensure that it is running and then Re-Check."

I have no idea what this means or how to fix it, I have tryed different Database Server Names on the image above but nothing.

I have searched google the entire morning and only found one thing which just said wrong forum post over somewhere else which is soooo useful.

Please help me I have spent ages trying to get this to work, and is making me go nuts 

I've tryed installing manually without WAI but that brings an HTTP error 500.19 when i try to go to the install page in my web browser


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Do you have some type of SQL server (database) running? If so, the usernames and passwords that you're using need to match what's being used on the SQL server. If not, you'll need to install/setup an SQL server first.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep I have SQL Server 2008, I set up a database as I found instruction on the internet, not sure if I got it right though, I think it couldn't find a connection to the server, but the database is on the same PC as I'm trying to install DNN.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Look over the instructions again. When setting up a database, you should have created a username/password for that database. This is what you should be using for the next step of the install. 

Another thing to look at is to ensure that SQL Server is in fact running. 

The 2 main reasons why you can't connect is either the username/password info is wrong or that either the database isn't running or you've provided incorrect information on where the database is. 

After taking another look at your screenshot, "localhost" should be for the IP address, not the database "name".


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

the localhost is the default for that box, I'm not sure how to know if the database is 
running? I have SQL Express Studio open from when i created the database.

Also I made an account and assigned it to the database, but again I'm not sure about the admin user.

Also the localhost is in the Database Server Name box, I'm not sure what else to put in there.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

I finally got installed manually... only to be thoroughly disappointing.

there are about 5 modules included, and most modules you have to pay for. What seems should be obvious is either not there or hidden away. It doesn't make much very clear.
No Navigation module!!!! This seems one the most basic modules there should be. Every site needs a form of navigation, and this is not provided by default, instead you get a bar you cant customize easily/or at all.

Admin SECTION? What admin section you just have a menu and thats it, no seperate control panel, like in Joomla.

I can't believe how much time I wasted to find this piece of junk.

Either that or I'm missing something, which I probalby am. So could someone lend a helping hand?

Jonathan


----------

